

IPad mini white and silver sell out in few hours - salimmadjd
http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/10/26/white-silver-ipad-mini-sells-out-of-launch-day-delivery

======
salimmadjd
anecdotally, I've seen more ladies use the white trim apple devices. If there
is anything to my observation. I wonder if there is a gender gap in iPad mini.
Do women prefer it more than men? Does the size make it easier to carry
around?

